# Động cơ điện motor teco aesv1s 4p 25hp xuong minh mô tơ



## quangtc0004 (2/12/20)

Động cơ điện - Mô tơ TECO AESV1S 4P 25HP

Teco xương minh phân phối uy tín và nhanh chóng với giá thành rẻ tháp giải nhiệt nước Tashin, Cooling Tower, máy bơm teco, máy bơm nước teco, động cơ teco, *động cơ điện* teco, motor Teco và linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt.






Thông số kỹ thuật Động cơ teco AESV1S 4P 25HP:
Model: AESV 4P 25HP - 18,5KW (AEEV 4P 25HP - 18,5KW)
Công suất động cơ: 18,5Kw - 25hp
Tốc độ đồng bộ: 1500 vòng/phút
Kiểu lắp đặt: Chân đế; kích thước lắp đặt: 180M
Đường kính trục: 48mm, chiều cao tâm trục: 180mm
Cấp cách điện: F, công suất: F1, loại hiệu suất EFF2





Bản vẽ kỹ thuật Động cơ TECO AESV1S 4P 25HP

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* chuyên cung cung cấp và phân phối các sản phẩm có thương hiệu nổi tiếng trong nước và trên thế giới như: motor TECO, động cơ điện, động cơ giảm tốc TECO, máy bơm GSD, động cơ tháp giải nhiệt TECO - TASHIN , tháp giải nhiệt TASHIN

[VIDEO]



Kho Đông cơ TECO Xương Minh Tại Hà Nội

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* cam kết đem tới quý khách hàng những sản phẩm chính hãng, giá tốt nhất thị trường Hà Nội và cả nước, thời gian bảo hành sản phẩm 1 năm theo đúng tiêu chuẩn bảo hành của nhà sản xuất, hàng chuẩn đúng theo catalog sản phẩm, tư vấn kỹ thuật nhiệt tình, tận tâm, đem tới cho quý khách hàng giải pháp tốt nhất và có hiệu ích kinh tế cao nhất.

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* nhập khẩu và phân phối tháp giải nhiệt, linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt, các loại động cơ điện, *máy bơm nước Teco* hàng chính hãng giá tốt nhất. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn lắp đặt quý khách vui lòng liên hệ:

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 - *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn - Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

